# Who is the oldest member and is still very active recently?



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Who has the answer?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm 67 (50 listening classical)


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*I lose*

46 years old been listening since a teenager and thats 31 years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

I turned 104 at xmas


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

61 years of age - listening and appreciating classical music for 54 years.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Andante said:


> I turned 104 at xmas


Are you serious???


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

53 here and listening seriously since 1969. 40 years!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Are you serious???


How do you mean??


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Andante said:


> How do you mean??


Um, are you really 104?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Um, are you really 104?


Of course, would I tell fibs?? I must admit to day I feel older, not one of my good days had a late night, but Dad said I should rest up a bit so I will have 40 winks


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

maybe he meant as in oldest membership on talkclassical?



Oh. and I turn a young 156 this Fall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

JoeGreen said:


> maybe he meant as in oldest membership on talkclassical?


one of the problems with age is that I get confused easily



> Oh. and I turn a young 156 this Fall.


I find that a bit hard to believe but well done I do not mind being second


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I drink a lot of green tea, so I'll probably live to be very old.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Andante said:


> Dad said I should rest up a bit so I will have 40 winks


Nice one, Andante!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

JoeGreen said:


> maybe he meant as in oldest membership on talkclassical?


I thought that was what he meant - i.e. who has been here longest and is still posting? Presumably we could find out by looking down the members' list, but there doesn't seem to be any way of organising the list in order of join date, and well, life is short.....


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> I thought that was what he meant - i.e. who has been here longest and is still posting? Presumably we could find out by looking down the members' list, but there doesn't seem to be any way of organising the list in order of join date, and well, life is short.....


You simply click on "Join Date" in "Members" and they're listed chronologically by join date.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

well I was looking down the list an apparently the distinction goes to Edward Elgar who just posted yesterday and joined Mar-21-2006.

2nd is Tapkaara


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Toccata said:


> You simply click on "Join Date" in "Members" and they're listed chronologically by join date.


My goodness, you're right! I thought they were just column titles - it never occurred to me to click on them.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

JoeGreen said:


> well I was looking down the list an apparently the distinction goes to Edward Elgar who just posted yesterday and joined Mar-21-2006.
> 
> 2nd is Tapkaara


Well, three cheers for them both.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Hahahaha, so-- happy to hear both sides of a story!

Thank you all, my dear fellow members!! Thank you!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> I'm 67 (50 listening classical)


Wow! Yes! If your age is true, you got to be the oldest member here!

Bravo!!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Hey, Joe, Bravo!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> Wow! Yes! If your age is true, you got to be the oldest member here!
> 
> Bravo!!


No way BoBo


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Hey, Andante, hahahahahaha...
Please show some proof, , to our members and UniverseInfinite so that all our members can appreciate, , our "oldest member" here!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

How did Andante come to know the Internet, eehhh, say, still young at the age of 90? That's about 14 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> Hey, Andante, hahahahahaha...
> Please show some proof, , to our members and UniverseInfinite so that all our members can appreciate, , our "oldest member" here!


You are very rude, it is not good manners to ask a lady her age  or to double post just to boost you count tut tut!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Dear Andante, yes, you are right!
UniverseInfinite appreciates your comment sincerely!

Bravo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> Dear Andante, yes, you are right!
> UniverseInfinite appreciates your comment sincerely!
> 
> Bravo!


Really, I am surprised, you were supposed to get:angry: and do a JTech on me, its just not fun any more


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

hahahahaha, UniverseInfinite knew Andante's intent! UniverseInfinite made an instantaneous decision to that...
He will definitely kick Andante's ***  for the next time, you old lady, , !


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> hahahahaha, UniverseInfinite knew Andante's intent! UniverseInfinite made an instantaneous decision to that...
> He will definitely kick Andante's ***  for the next time, you old lady, , !


Andante is abashed, a truce is sought  _"Thinks!! I must be getting soft in my middle age"_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is Bach a member?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is Bach a member?


i would like to think Hildegard von Bingen would be the oldest...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is Bach a member?


I don't know, but there's no way he'll come Bach here after seeing some of the garbage on the main forum!  Anyway, I see that Toccata has been banned, but Fugue is not. Interesting, interesting. Of course, Fugue has a post count of 0. I wonder how many members with a post count of 0 have been banned before. 

https://www.talkclassical.com/members/fugue.html


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> I don't know, but there's no way he'll come Bach here after seeing some of the garbage on the main forum!  Anyway, I see that Toccata has been banned, but Fugue is not. Interesting, interesting. Of course, Fugue has a post count of 0. I wonder how many members with a post count of 0 have been banned before.
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/members/fugue.html


Must have been superbad


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Must have been superbad


i guess our next goal is to find this Fugue's posts... apparently they posted 52 of them...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> i guess our next goal is to find this Fugue's posts... apparently they posted 52 of them...


You're right. I miscalculated. Anyway, it seems that most members in the past who had a post count as high as 52 were banned. Fugue must be some kind of saint! And I don't mean Saint-Saëns. That guy would have been banned around post number 34.


----------

